# Cigar Gods spoke to Me



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

While working buoys in the pouring rain today, I kept hearing a voice saying...Bomb the living S&*t out of him....seems no one else heard it so I just passed it off as the wind. Later on I see a flash of light, then the voice got louder.....*ANIALATE HIM*!!! Ok, ok, I'll do it when I get home on the 14th. Now the Cigar Gods are HAPPY:chk:chk

So....beware.....they have spoken!!:mn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get em Dave!! :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh oh, Boys and Girls... this sounds like a psychotic episode gone bad. Somebody is already toast - they just don't know it yet. :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Must be the canadian beer, they don't water it down for those guys.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

OK it looks like there is another symptom for OSD...voices in your head!!! You better listen Dave!!! Who knows what will happen if you don't!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Whoever it is, they deserve it.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds like Posiden has spoken and you have heard his orders!!!!!!!


Go Get'em Dave!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*TOTAL NUCLEAR ANNIHILATION*


*Yes....it will be done!!*


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like there is going to be one heck of a Canadian SMACKDOWN! Get'em Old Sailor!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.org

:tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:mn:mn this is bad news dave will leave a mark


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kidrock387 said:


> :mn:mn this is bad news dave will leave a mark


Cigar Gods spoke to You? 
I think the Lottery Gods are talkin' to you now.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Atta boy Dave. Knock em dead:chk


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Good Lord... NO ONE is safe in the jungle! It seems Dave is on the war path and someone is going to get it...
Everyone should warn their mail man!!!




SOB to strike again, :mn style!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

This is going to be a serious hurtn'..
Can't wait to see the damage.
:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I feel sorry for the poor soul that gets hit with this one. :hn

Dave packs a hell of a punch! :bx


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Oh my, all of North America is on alert.

Dave, can we talk about this? That is going to be some beating. Does he deserve a chance for us to talk to him?

Can we talk you down?


Screw it. Go blow some mail boxes up.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This should be fun to watch..


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes....Yes this will hurt, and it's NOT staying in Canada bawaahhaaaaa


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Yes....Yes this will hurt, and it's NOT staying in Canada bawaahhaaaaa


Dave you shouldnt drink the ocean water
go get'emmm:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dave you shouldnt drink the ocean water
> go get'emmm:mn


:cf:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :cf:chk


Guess Ill C U Soono
I'm thing about coming over there this time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one Dave.

Now you are blaming it on the Cigar Gods..........go get'm BRO !! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Yes....Yes this will hurt, and it's NOT staying in Canada bawaahhaaaaa


somehow this makes me happy...:r

someone is in for world of hurt.....:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Meh....It's probably nothing serious. I mean, cmon. Dave is a guy who trades his Cubans for NC's. How dangerous could he really be? LOL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

An old sailor is a merciless one. Look out all.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

He must have taken in too much salt water!!! :hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be sparing mailboxes this time.......everything else BYE-BYE


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You all better be building a shelter.......only 15 days left :mn:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You all better be building a shelter.......only 15 days left :mn:mn


Don't cause a international war dave...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Some ones going to get the Canadian plague!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> He must have taken in too much salt water!!! :hn


Nope, not water....unless you call bouncing around in 10' seas in Lake Ont. too much water:r:r

Be very afraid U.S.A.:mn


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Go get um Boats! you salty Ba$%@&d!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*tick.....tick......tick*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tock...tock...tock...

When do you get off shift again?


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

:rI think Old sailor has been out to sea too long, he is starting to sound like a clock.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

technodaddy said:


> :rI think Old sailor has been out to sea too long, he is starting to sound like a clock.


:tg:tg:r one week ta go:chk:chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

technodaddy said:


> :rI think Old sailor has been out to sea too long, he is starting to sound like a clock.


That and talking to god....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Soon......very soon.....and yes, that someone has posted here:mn:mn


----------

